# +++((( إزاى ممكن تسجل من الشريط للكمبيوتر ؟؟؟ )))+++



## Maria Teparthenos (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*طبعاً ساعات كتير جداً بيبقى عندنا شرايط وألبومات ترانيم وبنبقى عاوزين ننزلها من التسجيل على الكمبيوتر بس مش عارفين ازاى ؟؟؟
ده
شرح مبسط لطريقة التسجيل من الشريط للكمبيوتر 

يلا بئا كلو يستعد للشرح بسرعة

1- علشان تسجل من التسجيل للكمبيوتر لازم يكون عندك وصلة بمسمارين
( مزدوجة يعنى ليها طرفين للتوصيل )










واحدة منهم هتحطها فى التسجيل والتانية هتتحط فى الكمبيوتر فى مكان المايك عند كارت الصوت







الكلام ده لو هننزل الشريط كلو بالكامل
اما لو عاوزين نقطع مقاطع من الشريط
هنحتاج وصلة زى دى







برضو طرف منها هيكون متوصل بالتسجيل والتانى بالهيدفون بتاعت الكمبيوتر 
وبكدا نقدر نسمع الأجزاء اللى بتتسجل وبتتنقل من التسجيل للكمبيوتر

تانى حاجة بئا 
هتظبط اعدادات الصوت من
Sounds and audio devices













ودى هندخللها من
Control Panel

أو ممكن برضو ندخللها عن طريق 
Double click
على 
Task bar
هتظهر صورة زى دى








ومن قايمة
Options
هنختار
Properties
هتظهر الصورة اللي تحت نعمل زي ما مكتوب فيها







هندوس بالماوس كليك على







وبعدين هتظهر لنا الخطوة اللى جاية








نختار
Microphone
كده بعد ما وصلنا الوصلة وضبطنا الإعدادات
أصبح الجهاز مستعد إنه يسجل من التسجيل للكمبيوتر
بأي برنامج تسجيل سواء 
" ******s Movie Maker "
أو " Gold Wave "
أو أي برنامج بنسجل بيه 



ملحوظة 
في ساعات تسجيلات بتحتاج وصلة تانية ودي شكلها









ودي طريقة توصيلها







ويارب اكون قدرت افيدكم*​


----------



## monygirl (16 نوفمبر 2008)

بصراحة حكاية التسجيل من شريط للكمبيوتر دى مهمة  والواحد فكر فيها كتير اوى بس ماكنش بيوصل لحاجة عشان كدة انا بشكرك جدا ياماريان بصراحة طريقة شرحك مش محتاجة انتى موضحة كل حاجة ميرسى جدا ليكى


----------



## sabahalbazi (16 نوفمبر 2008)

فعلا موضوع مهم . شكرا ماريان والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 نوفمبر 2008)

رااااااااااااائع يا ماريان 

مرسىىىى على الطريقه 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا كنت جيت الوصله وكل حاجه وجيت اجرب

بس عرفت ان لازم يكون الكاسيت فيه جاكين

وانا كان عندي سعتها كاسيت بجاك واحد بتاع الهيدفون

ومش عارف ينفع ولا لأ 

لو تعرفي يا ماريان قوليلي ازاي 

مرسي ليكي ​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (17 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا كنت جيت الوصله وكل حاجه وجيت اجرب​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*منا منزلة الكلام ده فى الموضوع صدقنى *​ 




[/quote]


ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> ​


​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (17 نوفمبر 2008)

monygirl قال:


> بصراحة حكاية التسجيل من شريط للكمبيوتر دى مهمة والواحد فكر فيها كتير اوى بس ماكنش بيوصل لحاجة عشان كدة انا بشكرك جدا ياماريان بصراحة طريقة شرحك مش محتاجة انتى موضحة كل حاجة ميرسى جدا ليكى


 


sabahalbazi قال:


> فعلا موضوع مهم . شكرا ماريان والرب يبارك حياتك


 


،kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااااائع يا ماريان ​
> مرسىىىى على الطريقه ​
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 

*ميرسي على مروركم الجميل*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم ومحبتكم الكبيرة*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *منا منزلة الكلام ده فى الموضوع صدقنى ان فى تسجيلات بتحتاج وصلة بجاكين*


[/center][/quote]



*
انا فاهم بس انا جربت قبل كده ومرديش يسجل

كان في حد قاللي اني محتاج برنامج عشان اقدر انزل

عشان الكاسيت بجاك واحد 

ومش عارف برنامج ايه وكلامه صح ولا لأ

مرسي علي تعبك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا فاهم بس انا جربت قبل كده ومرديش يسجل*​
> *كان في حد قاللي اني محتاج برنامج عشان اقدر انزل*​
> *عشان الكاسيت بجاك واحد *​
> *ومش عارف برنامج ايه وكلامه صح ولا لأ*​
> ...


*بص يا مايكل*
*هو لما انت بتسجل من على الشريط وتنقل الملف المتسجل على الكمبيوتر بشكل عام بيبقى الملف موجود بصيغة RM*
*فبيحتاج برنامج*
*RealProducer Plus 8.5*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

واو شرح جميل ساهل ومبسط

وكنت فعلا محتاجة اعرف ازاي

طيب السيديهات تنفع برضة بنفس الطريقة ولا شرايط بس ؟​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *بص يا مايكل*
> *هو لما انت بتسجل من على الشريط وتنقل الملف المتسجل على الكمبيوتر بشكل عام بيبقى الملف موجود بصيغة rm*
> *فبيحتاج برنامج*
> *realproducer plus 8.5*​





*هنزل البرنامج ده واجرب تاني

بس يارب ينفع لاني عايز اسجل حاجات كتيره

مرسي ليكي يا مرمر تعبتك معايا​*


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> انا كنت جيت الوصله وكل حاجه وجيت اجرب
> 
> بس عرفت ان لازم يكون الكاسيت فيه جاكين
> 
> ...


*هينفع اكيد *
*حط الوصلة ناحيه فى جاك الهيدفون بتاع الكاسيت *
*والناحية التانيه مايك للكمبيوتر*
* واستخدم اى برنامج تسجل بيه *
*انا شخصيا بسجل بالجيت اوديو من غير ما اعمل اعدادات الصوت اللى موجودة فى الموضوع دى*
*وبسجل من التلفزيون صوت بس بنفس الطريقة *
*بس بالوصلة التانيه *
*اللى هى اوديو وفيديو *
*لو عاوز شرح للتسجيل بالجيت اوديو فى الحالتين ممكن اشرحهولك*​​


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> واو شرح جميل ساهل ومبسط
> 
> وكنت فعلا محتاجة اعرف ازاي
> 
> طيب السيديهات تنفع برضة بنفس الطريقة ولا شرايط بس ؟


سيديهات الاوديو اللى بتتحط فى الكمبيوتر  ليها طريقة اسهل
تحطى السيدي فى الجهاز
وتفتحى الميديا بلير 
هتلاقى مكتوب rip
دوسى عليها وهو هينزلك السيدي كله من غير اى تعب ​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل لوى الشرح دة يا شبا ب هاجرب واقولكم


----------



## كارلوس جون (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسي ليكي يا ماريان علي الشرح الوافي ده
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *هينفع اكيد *
> *حط الوصلة ناحيه فى جاك الهيدفون بتاع الكاسيت *
> *والناحية التانيه مايك للكمبيوتر*
> * واستخدم اى برنامج تسجل بيه *
> ...






*مرسي ليك يا جوجو علي المعلومه دي

وجاري التجربه 

ولو معرفتش هتعبك معايا عشان تشرحلي

مرسي ليك حبيبي​*


----------



## الامير الحزين (21 نوفمبر 2008)

انا فعلا كنت محتاج المعلومات دى   الف شكر ليكى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ryry2008 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

حقيقة واضح انك تعبتى فى الموضووع جدا ميرسى ليكى وربنا يعودك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسي على تشجيعكم ومشاركاتكم واضافاتكم الجميلة للموضوع**
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم*​


----------



## elnegmelaswad (26 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جامد
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى يا ماريان على الشرح المبسط ده​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (30 نوفمبر 2008)

elnegmelaswad قال:


> موضوع جامد
> الرب يبارك حياتك


*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (30 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى يا ماريان على الشرح المبسط ده​


*ميرسي ياكوكى على مرورك الجميل ده *
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرااااااااا
علي المعلومات
ربنا يبارك حياتك
بس انا كنت بستخدم
adobe audition​*


----------



## MATTEW (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك علي الموضوع 

فادي


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (7 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *شكرااااااااا​*
> *علي المعلومات*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*
> *بس انا كنت بستخدم*
> ...


* شكراً على مرورك*
*انا محددتش برنامجح معين ممكن اى برنامج تانى يؤدى نفس الغرض*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (7 ديسمبر 2008)

mr_fady قال:


> شكرا ليك علي الموضوع
> 
> فادي


* شكراً على مرورك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## maikel fady (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى على الشرح الجميل وكل سنة وانت طيبة


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 يناير 2009)

maikel fady قال:


> ميرسى على الشرح الجميل وكل سنة وانت طيبة


----------



## ادريان البيرتو (6 يناير 2009)

*شكرا لك على الموضوع الرائع
بارك الرب فيك​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (8 يناير 2009)

ادريان البيرتو قال:


> *شكرا لك على الموضوع الرائع​*
> 
> *بارك الرب فيك*​


----------



## kokielpop (8 يناير 2009)

*رائع ماريان 

تسلم ايدك ​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (12 يناير 2009)

kokielpop قال:


> *رائع ماريان ​*
> 
> 
> *تسلم ايدك *​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (12 يناير 2009)

kokielpop قال:


> *رائع ماريان ​*
> 
> 
> 
> *تسلم ايدك *​


----------

